
YouTube Red Deal Forces ESPN to Pull Its Videos from YouTube - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/youtube-red-creators/
======
ChuckMcM
Will be interesting to see how this "pencils out" as they say. Loss of content
is loss of viewers, but subscriptions are an increase in revenue, so net net
if Youtube doesn't start making money like right now, what does Google try
next?

